# First Trip to the Au Sable



## born2fly (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Folks,

This is my first post. In a few weeks - mid August - I'm heading up with my family to a cottage on the Au Sable.

I've been told the cottage has some nice frontage right on the river and decent wading access.

I'm looking for some advice in terms of equipment, flies, safety etc...

Is the river pretty safe to wade? The cottage owners have said it's pretty good.

How do you think the fishing will be this time of year? I realize not prime season but hoping to at least get my line wet and have some fun while I'm there.

5wt rod lighter/heavier
flys? streamers?

Thanks in advance! Can't wait to come to Grayling.


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

where abouts is the cottage? just downstream of grayling, is the holy waters (fly only, catch and release only). very easy wading and good structure put in place by TU and other groups.

A 5wt will be just fine. Stop at the fly shop in Grayling and pick up some flies. they will let you know what you need.

Have fun and enjoy!!


----------



## born2fly (Aug 3, 2011)

vampile said:


> where abouts is the cottage? just downstream of grayling, is the holy waters (fly only, catch and release only). very easy wading and good structure put in place by TU and other groups.
> 
> A 5wt will be just fine. Stop at the fly shop in Grayling and pick up some flies. they will let you know what you need.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy!!


Thank you so much for the response.

The cottage is supposedly right in the "holy water" stretch. I'll definitely be hitting the fly shop.

I'm so excited for my first trip to the area.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Lots of great access for the flys only water on 72 and north down river rd. You could possibly be dropped off at an access spot and wade right to your cottage. Hoppers will be good now along with other terrestrials. If your brave fish some deer hair mice at night.
Enjoy


----------



## born2fly (Aug 3, 2011)

So pumped. Thanks for all the tips.

Night fishing sounds fun.

Need to hit the fly shop - or order some flies online before the trip.


----------



## Patricio (Dec 1, 2009)

born2fly said:


> So pumped. Thanks for all the tips.
> 
> Night fishing sounds fun.
> 
> Need to hit the fly shop - or order some flies online before the trip.


walk the river taking notes of structure during the day for your evening excursions. also, try the north branch. near lovells.


----------



## born2fly (Aug 3, 2011)

Any bears in the area I need to worry about?

I've been approached on more than once occasion during fishing trips.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Can you skin grizz pilgrim?


----------



## born2fly (Aug 3, 2011)

troutguy26 said:


> Can you skin grizz pilgrim?


I wasn't really joking.

If there are wild animals in the area I always have a tendency to run right into them.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

born2fly said:


> Any bears in the area I need to worry about?
> 
> I've been approached on more than once occasion during fishing trips.


Is it Dances with Wolves, where the guy stands over the corpse out in the desert, and says, "Back home they's a wondering, 'How come he don't write?'".

Or another way to put it . . . Dorothy, you're not in Lansing anymore.


----------



## born2fly (Aug 3, 2011)

bull market said:


> is it dances with wolves, where the guy stands over the corpse out in the desert, and says, "back home they's a wondering, 'how come he don't write?'".
> 
> Or another way to put it . . . Dorothy, you're not in lansing anymore.


lol!


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

born2fly said:


> I wasn't really joking.
> 
> If there are wild animals in the area I always have a tendency to run right into them.




Depends on the time of the day...Odds are the wildest animal you'll see is a bikini clad co-ed with a cooler full of Bud light...


----------



## born2fly (Aug 3, 2011)

A few more days until my trip.

Hope the holy water is prepared to grant me a few catches.

Got a few mouse patterns for the night time fishing... Will bust out the trusty streamers for early morning action...

The rest, I'll rely on the local shops to get me geared up.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Got hoppers? I have seen bears on the N. branch on several evening excursions but never on the holy waters.


----------



## born2fly (Aug 3, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> Got hoppers? I have seen bears on the N. branch on several evening excursions but never on the holy waters.


I do have hoppers.

You had to go and tell me about bears.


----------



## IncredibleHook (Jan 16, 2005)

Dang I was headin up there to do some mousin on the North Branch alone and now ya got me thinkin hahah


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

dont worry about the bears..if all else fails..take your mother in law with you..if you get chased,just trip her and your home free..jmo


----------

